
Show HN: I Built a Course to Teach Web Development on Rails - harrisreynolds
https://www.nimblelabs.com/course/build-an-app-from-scratch-with-ruby-on-rails
======
harrisreynolds
The link above is the content of the course. But the platform for creating
courses used to teach this course is also open source and available here:

[https://github.com/NimbleLabs/CourseApp](https://github.com/NimbleLabs/CourseApp)

It is a course system that can be used to teach anything... not just Rails.

Enjoy!

